# After market rear view mirror?



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Im looking for a rear view mirror, that doesnt clip over the oem one. i would like to find one that replaces the stock mirror. Ive searched google and this fourm but havnt found anything I like. Do you guys have any good sites that have a good selection of aftermarket rear view mirrors?


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

dont the usual shops like pep boys and autozone carry any?


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Not in my area. The ones that they do have are the ones i dont want. The ones that clip over the stock mirror. I want one to replace the mirror completlly. Like the trendz or billet mirrors.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

I was also looking for one. I want one that dims with light being shun onto it, and that has outside degree and directional marker, like the escalade has. But those probably cost an arm and a leg.


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

i think i saw those at summit and jcwhitney


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

Psch91 said:


> *I was also looking for one. I want one that dims with light being shun onto it, and that has outside degree and directional marker, like the escalade has. But those probably cost an arm and a leg.
> 
> me too psch...i seen some on ebay for about 150..had the temp and compass and auto-light dimmer for they bright ass headlights
> search it on ebay should be there*


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Thats kind of steep for something that can cost you like 9 bucks (normal one). I just need to know, will the bass still shake it, cause that would be bad.


----------



## 94xe-r (Oct 10, 2002)

lol , yes the BASS is gonna shake it , if its shakin the actually car, anthing in it(touchin it) will feel it like people for example. and a mirror? ,,,it MOUNTED to the car fo course it gonna shake bruh! hell i shook mine off...lol


----------

